# TL;DR, Teal Deer.



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 21, 2015)

Fucking hell I haven't bumped into anyone this good a youtuber. 
Going along the path Sargon of Akkad and Thunderfoot, he's this ranting guy who uses common sense to debunk shitty studies used for popular articles such as the "All gamers are sexist and losers" and "females in games reverse photoshopped to portray the average female body". Also a bunch of feminist videos exposing idiocies behind them.

Now, these kinds of people tend to be a dime a dozen these days, but this guy's entertaining too, tossing a couple of willfully bad ad hominems and swearing when it works. Also his accent and voice is (at least imo) nice to listen to as he doesn't stammer.

Bonus points for him using anthro art and a great pun for it.
Here's a good start
[video=youtube;oawIB21TdLM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oawIB21TdLM[/video]


----------



## Momosukida (May 1, 2016)

I like his channel, good stuff with occasional humor thrown in.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 1, 2016)

He's alright.
I especially enjoy how he doesn't get involved with YT drama like Sargon and Thunderf00t do.


----------



## sarnarus (May 3, 2016)

Im watching through his videos now  i love listening to ranting and shit like this


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 3, 2016)

Hearing people bitch and moan is my fet. :v


----------

